# Wishbone Frame Camelback Shelby



## Hawthornecrazy (Sep 13, 2020)

I didn’t start with much to work with but decided to put this together. It’s such a unique frame I had to do something with it. The seat tube was bent so I straightened that out obviously there was no paint to work with so I took it down to bare metal and cleared it. No where near correct but I think it’s a pretty neat looking bike. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 13, 2020)

That is Lookin' GOOOOD !!!     nice all around look    AND - - - -That Seat- - - - Dang , a PERFECT SEAT for that bike .       Thanks For Sharing the Pic's


----------



## stezell (Sep 13, 2020)

Cool looking bike Chad, definitely a frame you don't see very often!


----------



## JRE (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow nice. I'd love to find one like that.


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice job!  It looks like the big brother to the trike in the background.


----------



## JLF (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow!  That is incredibly cool!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 13, 2020)

Yeah that is cool. Never seen one like that.


----------



## Junktown (Oct 2, 2020)

Thats a badass look with the lacquered bare metal.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 3, 2021)

I didn't know Shelby did a wishbone camel back.  Very cool bike!


----------

